# Knitting questions



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, I'm going to attempt to learn how to knit. Bought a pair of #7 knitting needle 9"long just to learn for now. I was wondering if this long enough to make chi clothes? What size of knitting needle do you use to make chi clothes? Do you use worsted weight (4) yarn or lighter weight?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Knit a Chihuahua Sweater.

Here you go this pattern is so easy for a Newbie at knitting


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

A shorter needle will work, depending on the pattern. For worsted weight yarns, I use an 8, but the yarn will tell you what size needle to use.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I just recently, within the past month taught myself to knit too. I could not get it the stitches were so loose. I finally found a little kit called the Knook, taught myself on that and "upgraded" to regular knitting needles. Im still not "perfect" but I know how to knit now!
Good luck!


----------



## lynngraves (Jan 9, 2013)

Once you've gained a little bit of experience with knitting, there is a free pattern archive with lots of cute pet outfits that are fairly easy to resize. There are also quite a few good dogwear knitting books on the market. 

A 9" needle length should be sufficient, unless you are making a dress of some sort. Increasing the stitches for a skirt often requires doubling the number of stitches on the needle, and that can get crowded, even for a Chi sized dress. However, for a basic sweater, I find that the 9" length needles are just about perfect, as the longer needles get in my way on smaller projects.

If you've never knitted anything before, however, I do suggest you try something simple first, like a dishcloth, in the same stitch that you will use for your first doggy outfit. You can use a worsted weight cotton for your "practice" dishcloth, then switch to a worsted weight acrylic for your doggy outfit (or you can stick with the worsted weight cotton, if you like the colors). Cotton and acrylic yarns tend to be what I stick with, because they handle washing well, and let's face it, we're putting these outfits on DOGS, lol...and small ones at that, who are close to the ground/dirt.  I like to use Red Heart or Caron Simply Soft yarns (Caron has a lovely silky feel and sheen to it, while Red Heart has a lot of different - and bold - variegated yarns to choose from). These brands are relatively inexpensive (usually they run between $3 and $4 near me), and they handle tough wear. I know there are some absolutely gorgeous yarns at local yarn stores, but I have a hard time paying $10-$20 for an item of clothing that I know my dog is going to roll around in the dirt and grass, and that I am then going to have to hand wash, lol...

Good luck!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

lynngraves said:


> Once you've gained a little bit of experience with knitting, there is a free pattern archive with lots of cute pet outfits that are fairly easy to resize. There are also quite a few good dogwear knitting books on the market.
> 
> A 9" needle length should be sufficient, unless you are making a dress of some sort. Increasing the stitches for a skirt often requires doubling the number of stitches on the needle, and that can get crowded, even for a Chi sized dress. However, for a basic sweater, I find that the 9" length needles are just about perfect, as the longer needles get in my way on smaller projects.
> 
> ...


Well...the last past week I been praticing how to knit. I think I got the knit and purl down. I had so much trouble with the purl for some strange reason, even tho I know it's just the opposite way of knit. Today I bought 2 more colors of yarn because I'm going to try to make a baby banket for my best friend's baby by just making squares and stitching it together...like a quilt, which I think it's good pratice. I think that would be good pratice before I move on to doggy clothes.

I can crochet doggy clothes but they are not stretchy like knitting. Plus I was getting bored of crocheting sweaters.

I bought some red heart today because it was about $2.29 at AC Moore

My problem with doggy clothes is that my dog is very long for the clothes and I'm picky about the length, so I have to make them. I have a few that I bought that fits great on her and price is good too. Plus crochet and knitting is like a stress reliever for me, and I been in over my limit on stress lately and it helps a lot.



LBChi said:


> I just recently, within the past month taught myself to knit too. I could not get it the stitches were so loose. I finally found a little kit called the Knook, taught myself on that and "upgraded" to regular knitting needles. Im still not "perfect" but I know how to knit now!
> Good luck!


Thanks! Doesnt it feel good to learn something complicated like knitting?:laughing5:


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I am so excited about this thread! I am learning to knit!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

There is an on line knitting class ill find link and post. the needles all depends on pattern. Also I like the wooden one that are attached with thick line.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I know I'm late for commenting but checking a site called knittinghelp. It helped me learn how to do the long tail cast on, how to do circular knitting, and so much more. And the best part is that there are videos so incase you don't understand the wording you can watch the video and find out.

Wait till you get addicted to the different type of needles, double pointed, bamboo needles, circular needles. Than the material used in yarn and all that fun. Sorry I rambled on.

I switch between so many crafts that its just horriable some days.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

KritterMom said:


> I know I'm late for commenting but checking a site called knittinghelp. It helped me learn how to do the long tail cast on, how to do circular knitting, and so much more. And the best part is that there are videos so incase you don't understand the wording you can watch the video and find out.
> 
> Wait till you get addicted to the different type of needles, double pointed, bamboo needles, circular needles. Than the material used in yarn and all that fun. Sorry I rambled on.
> 
> I switch between so many crafts that its just horriable some days.


Cool My Niece wants to learn and I was going to show her but this will help her before I can get over to her house. She Just had a Baby Jan 5th, But she has some help problems doctors think so lots of testing. We are prayer she is ok.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

There are also knitting books you can buy that teach you step by step if you want to learn that way. Also I've heard the online videos are pretty good at teaching you. Good luck! Once you learn the basics it is fairly easy to make things!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thats awsome, baby socks knitted in round, one sock can usually take one day to two, and if you use a long tail cast on it makes the neck of the sock easier to get on. I hope shes okay, I went through a lot with pregnancy and delievery and was on so many meds afterwards. Sending postive vibes.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

KritterMom said:


> I know I'm late for commenting but checking a site called knittinghelp. It helped me learn how to do the long tail cast on, how to do circular knitting, and so much more. And the best part is that there are videos so incase you don't understand the wording you can watch the video and find out.
> 
> Wait till you get addicted to the different type of needles, double pointed, bamboo needles, circular needles. Than the material used in yarn and all that fun. Sorry I rambled on.
> 
> I switch between so many crafts that its just horriable some days.


Thanks! right now I'm doing a toddler blanket for my best friend's daughter. I'm using bamboo needles now, since I read it's the best for beginners. Was tempted to get circular needles the other day.



CHITheresa said:


> Cool My Niece wants to learn and I was going to show her but this will help her before I can get over to her house. She Just had a Baby Jan 5th, But she has some help problems doctors think so lots of testing. We are prayer she is ok.


Sorry to hear that. I'll send you positive thoughts that she is ok. 


Pookypeds said:


> There are also knitting books you can buy that teach you step by step if you want to learn that way. Also I've heard the online videos are pretty good at teaching you. Good luck! Once you learn the basics it is fairly easy to make things!


Thanks! But sometimes videos go to fast for me to catch on. I been reading in the site "knitting for dummies" for directions, still took me a while to catch on


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I found this cute pattern for female chis if anyone is intrested:

Free Pattern for the A-Line Ruffled Dog Sweater Dress « autumnblossomknits


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Star's Mama said:


> I found this cute pattern for female chis if anyone is intrested:
> 
> Free Pattern for the A-Line Ruffled Dog Sweater Dress « autumnblossomknits


That is a cute one! When mt knitting improves I will be trying it.


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

*avid knitter*

Great link, I love that pattern. I'm an experienced knitter and knit for my Shiddie and Lhasa girl and will certainly be knitting this pattern for my Chi when she is big enough.:cheer:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Just found some buttons in Hobby Craft of small dogs,there's a chi in the packet for anybody wanting to Bling the dog coats they make


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am know knitting dog collars.. Ill post when I get some done.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Now that i have to see,i bet they're lovely


----------

